# Funktion für vorgefertigte Symbole



## Der Schatten (6. März 2005)

Gibt es in Photoshop eine Funktion wie unter MS Word, mit der man Symbole wie etwa Pfeile einfügen kann (die ebenfalls wie bei Word schon in einer Datei mitgeliefert wurden) ?


----------



## devilrga (6. März 2005)

hi,
es gibt in Photoshop das sogenannte Eigene-Form Werkzeug. Damit kannst du Symbole wie z.B. Pfeile erzeugen.

mfg


----------



## olyx (8. März 2005)

Wenn Du ein Fonts-Handbuch besitzt, dann schau mal unter den Schriftarten nach, die Dingbats, Symbol etc. im Namensstamm beinhalten. Dort findest du Pfeile, Sprechblasen, Sterne, Wappen, Symbole mit Tiefenwirkung (z.B. für Organigrammdarstellung) etc.

 Ohne Fonts-Handbuch einfach ein bisschen Geduld aufbringen und ausprobieren.

*ttf (True Type Fonts) Beispiele:*
 Webdings
 Webdings 3 (Pfeile)
 Balloons
 Borders
 Boxes
 CommonBullets
 Electronics
 Fences
 GeographicSymbols
 Household
 Homeplanning
 Marlet
 ZapfDingbats
 MusicalSymbols
 Shapes
 Signs
 Stars
 Tools
 WPIconicSymbols
 usw.


----------

